# Hymer headlamp exposed! Lurid Pictures!!



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

First picture - shows rear of offside headlight.

You can also see the headlamp adjuster motor and the screws and holes for the conversion between left hand and right hand dip.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LittleGreyCat said:


> First picture - shows rear of offside headlight.


Altogether now "OH NO IT DOESN'T".


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

[OH YES IT DOES]

Second picture with the cap off, aided by an inspection lamp.

I can now see where the wire goes onto the back of the bulb, but I can't see how the whole thing clips in.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Pictures look under exposed on my portable, so I've tried to enhance them a bit.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

And the second one....


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anybody know how the bulb comes out?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks like part of the Space Shuttle to me!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

give us a clue, what is the make of the van?
Waz


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

waz said:


> give us a clue, what is the make of the van?
> Waz


*Some muvvers do ave em*

Hymer Headlamp cap off v2.jpg 
Description:

Filesize: 256.37 KB


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*!!!!!!!*

what model is it ,i will ask my secretary


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

K1m said:


> Does anybody know how the bulb comes out?












circled (no trade descriptions coments please) is the retaining clip. there may be two parts to this but i can't see an other in the picture.

so assuming that there's only one clip (that's circled in red) push the clip in and upwards at the same time this should release it, and then it will hinge back out of the way so you can remove the lamp.

if there are two clips, then you'll need to press both in and towards each other and it will hinge out of the way.

once you have undone it and removed the lamp you should be able to see how the clip in held in place and this will then make it easier to understand how to put it back together!


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you DiscoDave for your answer


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Yes I agree with Discodave, had to do my offside bulb(hymer b584), just takes a bit of a fumble in the dark.Easier than expected.
Nickkdx


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Or buy an new van might be easier.

Andy


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

I was just looking at mine yesterday (1998 E650) and it did pass my mind that I hope a bulb never goes as I can't see a way in!!

Often there are a pair of clips which hinge from one side and clip under something the other. There does appear to be a pillar which could form the hinge support and I can just about make out two brass/copper coloured wires going to the far side. Usually you push these down and then squeeze them together to release them, next pull lamp assembly out.

Sorry, i can't say for sure but my best guess. Have to say i didn't notice the motors on mine, I also don't get any noise when adjusting so perhaps I don't have them.

Interested in the dipping adjustment, can you explain more? Also how have you managed to get in to take photo?

Whoops didn't notice that it had already been answered.

Keith


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Easier than it looks! For future reference the bulb type is an H1.

Lidl are doing a Spare car lighting kit for £3.99 st the moment. H1,H4 or H7.


----------

